# wtb 2002 must be mint



## gary york (Dec 1, 2010)

looking to purchase a 2002, most important is that it should be stock
no preformance parts, no color changes and no replaced panels or repaired rust
I do not want a project, the car should be inexcellent to mint condition
I want to attend BMWCCA events with a 2002
and yes I will pay a resonable price for the right car


----------



## AnonCA (Oct 26, 2010)

Gary..did a search on ebay and saw two that would work...one in NC and one in MA.


----------

